# Slow cold weather start now wont start at all.



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

My car (99 sentra GXE auto 1.6) at first whenever it got cold outside my would do a slow start maybe 3-5 seconds till the car started now this morining it will not start at all. Within the last year i have replaced the Battery, Starter, and most recently the alternator. All of my lights and cd player still work so its not the battery. when i go to turn the key i here this spining noise from my hood and sometimes i get this grinding noise with it. I dont think its the starter because theres no clicking sound. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## brodieagar (Jan 12, 2010)

I dont know if i could help you out with what the sound is cause my guess would have been the starter, have you tryed plugging the car in for a while and trying again?

Brodie


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

I've the starter go out on me before and its not making the same noise as before i guess i can still go get it checked out. What do you mean by plugging in the car?


----------



## brodieagar (Jan 12, 2010)

There should be a Plug (like one that go's in the wall of a house) Between the front bumper and rad. Its too keep the block warm when its really cold out so the engine can start easier and warm up faster.


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish i could do that my car is in a parking lot where i live so im nowhere near i socket. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Where did you buy the starter? I'm not bashing autozone but I had 2 starters from them that tested bad before I even left the store. Does it sound like a whiizzzzing sound? Like it's spinning way to fast?


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

man i got it at a auto salvage place. and YES thats the sound.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

It sounds like a bad solenoid. One of the ones at autozone did that right out of the box. It had a bad solenoid.


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

would it be worth getting it repaired cause i know a place where they work on starters?


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

To be honest I would just replace the starter. I haven't had any experience with people who rebuild starters.


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

ok thanks for the help.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck! I have to replace my starter to! Different reason though.


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

well im an idiot. As soon as you said something about the solenoid I went out there and check under my hood and my bolt that hold the battery cable is loose and sticking about and inch and a half. I have to wait for my roommate to get home and use his tool set, but i think i found the problem. ill keep you updated.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

sweet! I often am a dumbass. My s13 headlights weren't working and staying up. I checked every wire and every fuse and changed the light itself only to discover that the stupid housing was binding up on my ziptied-on bumper.....I often cause some of my own problems lol


----------



## jaystamm (Apr 22, 2009)

Well it wasnt the starter even after i replaced it with a new starter it still would not start. but now is making a different noise. A very Fast clicking noise. My roommate said that it was most likely the fly wheel. what do you guys think?


----------



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

Could be the flywheel put it in reverse take off the handbrake and rock it backwards this will move the starter to a different piece of the ring gear if it starts could be the problem is solved. If it just goes click then test the battery with a proper battery tester, the lights and radio don't take anything like as much amperage as the starter motor. Could be the reason your battery is down is that your charging system is not working properly. If you have any jump leads connect one of them to your battery earth (black terminal) and the other end to a good earth point on your engine block like a head bolt.
the engine is mounted on rubber and is connected to battery earth by a heavy braded cable this sometimes breaks if your engine turns over you you will need to replace the engine earth cable. good luck.


----------



## DeannaJHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

That's really a very complex situation you got out there.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

It sounds crazy, but have you checked your battery cables? I'm talking the whole length, mine went bad where it grounded to the car, it was corroded as all get out. All of my electronics worked, but the car wouldn't start or was slow on starting sometimes. I've replaced the cables and have not had a problem since.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

If you go to vanity position w/the key, is there power to the lights/radio, etc. still? Not sure what flywheel your roomie is talking about, but seems to me that, in this process, you may have worn the juice of the battery completely out.


----------

